# Determining Sales Policies



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm reworking my sales policies and would like some input. A long time ago, forum founder Vicki said something to the effect that a doe must earn her keep. Her comment occurred about the same time I was documenting the cost of keeping my herd. Now a few years later I feel it costs me about $600.00 per year to keep a doe.

Now a doe has two ways she can earn money. She could do it in milk but she's not likely to do so unless she's in a commercial operation--which I'm not. Kid sales, therefore, become her main revenue producing stream. A buck is going to earn his keep every year because he can breed multiple does.

So how does one set sales prices? What role does breeding or testing, or registration or linear appraisal play? Should a seller offer more testing or registration to increase buyer confidence, and if so how does is it value added? What other incentives could a seller offer to justify higher sales prices?

I'm going to leave this open ended because I'm sure I haven't covered everything and would really like to hear from others.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

Registration is a paper trail that will help sales. Milk records and LA scores will help your doe be worth more money, to the right buyer. I look at local auctions to figure out what people are paying for similar does and kids, but I have to get my investment back. Constantly looking at ways to keep the girls healthy and happy, without a lot of extra time and money is vital.I only spend about $300 to $350 a year per doe, buying alfalfa hay and custom grain mix, minerals, shots and $15 per hour for my time. The girls are on improved pasture for 9 months of the year, which dramatically cuts costs.

You can also sell her manure. We have gone to a static aerated pile for the manure, which maintains the correct temperature to compost it correctly, killing all weed seeds and most other pests. Takes about 2 weeks, then you can sell it by the scoop or bagged.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I have never sat and figured up how much per doe. Mainly because I am a small operation. I know my total over all... I am planing on selling my register stock for about the same price as I bought them for. Tested negative, clean and healthy plus registered should also bring more than auction barn unless your are at a registered goat sale. Like a farms production sale, but that is mainly cattle producers that hold those sales.
My goals are :
Milk 
Cheese
Soap and other beauty products
Manure Composting 
Kid sales, or retained doeling for the future.
I do have a reserve on a doeling that I am going to have to save $$$ in order to purchase. This will be the most I have ever spent on a Nubian. Milk bloodlines plus a great showing legacy!


----------

